# Too Much Hops



## Sprungmonkey (4/7/08)

Has anyone ever put too much hops in a batch of beer and what did you do to try tone it down a bit - mix it with a beer with minimal hops?


----------



## Swinging Beef (4/7/08)

Sprungmonkey said:


> Has anyone ever put too much hops in a batch of beer and what did you do to try tone it down a bit - mix it with a beer with minimal hops?


Many people here would be confused by the term "too much hops."
<_<


----------



## kabooby (4/7/08)

Sprungmonkey said:


> Has anyone ever put too much hops in a batch of beer and what did you do to try tone it down a bit - mix it with a beer with minimal hops?



You can do that or let it sit for a while. Hop flavour and aroma will dissipate over time

Or swap beers with a hop head  

Kabooby :icon_cheers:


----------



## Jye (4/7/08)

Swinging Beef said:


> "too much hops."



Yes these words do not make any sense together  

I think it depends if the beer is too _bitter_ of too _hoppy_. If its bitter I would probably blend, where as the hoppy flavour will mellow with age.


----------



## Screwtop (4/7/08)

Jye said:


> Yes these words do not make any sense together




Why am I not surprised? :icon_cheers:


----------



## Sprungmonkey (4/7/08)

cheers guys I think ill let it mellow a bit.


----------



## Lobsta (4/7/08)

Too much? i wasnt aware that was possible? like, as long as you have less hops than grain by weight, than it should be ok, right?


----------



## kram (4/7/08)

Lobsta said:


> Too much? i wasnt aware that was possible? like, as long as you have less hops than grain by weight, than it should be ok, right?


Huh? I normally mash my hops for 60 mins and just make a couple of small 60 and 15 min additions of the grain during the boil.


----------



## Fourstar (4/7/08)

Guys i guess itwas a typo, i think he meant too 'little' hops. as you are all aware the keys are quite close together so its easy to make that mistake.

As for balancing the IBU its like food, salty/sweet hot/sour.

Increase the maltiness or as stated earlier, blend with a very low hopped beer. Whenever ive had an 'overly' hopped beer the partner doesnt like, give it a month or two and its mellowed enough for her liking, generally 60 IBU's is a great range fro her anyway. She's mroe of a hophead than me!


----------



## peas_and_corn (4/7/08)

Whenever I have a beer that's too bitter, I... I drink it.


----------



## kabooby (4/7/08)

I for one prefer my beers to be balanced or even towards the malty side. Just because a beer is hoppy does not mean its a good beer. Although a high hop flavour and aroma can cover up faults in a beer.

flame suit on h34r: 

Kabooby


----------



## peas_and_corn (4/7/08)

I'm sure that "recommend to ban" button is around here somewhere...


----------



## Doc (4/7/08)

No, and by god I've tried.
1.2kg I think is my max so far.

Actually might start the night with a Double IPA :beerbang:

Doc


----------



## matti (4/7/08)

kabooby said:


> I for one prefer my beers to be balanced or even towards the malty side. Just because a beer is hoppy does not mean its a good beer. Although a high hop flavour and aroma can cover up faults in a beer.
> 
> flame suit on h34r:
> 
> Kabooby


hehehe very true indeed.
I had to do a rush job for last swap and my apa turned into an IPA with chill haze. I think I called it an Amarillo bomb
Still drinkable though.

There is no real problem in mixing beers but I am not into the habit of this.


----------



## ~MikE (4/7/08)

kabooby said:


> I for one prefer my beers to be balanced or even towards the malty side. Just because a beer is hoppy does not mean its a good beer. Although a high hop flavour and aroma can cover up faults in a beer.
> 
> flame suit on h34r:
> 
> Kabooby



ptfstfpsfstpstfsptfsputfsptsfputfsptsf - (sound of a flamethrower?)

no i actually agree to an extent, i like my lagers/pilsners malty and my ales hoppy.


----------



## RetsamHsam (4/7/08)

I brewed a pale ale about 5 months ago which included 160gm of Cascade and 40gm of Amarillo in the last 15 minutes and it was too hoppy.. Tasted like pineapple juice to start with.. It has only just come good last weekend, and as luck would have it the keg blew out on me during the week!!


----------



## oldbugman (4/7/08)

Isnt beer a hop delivery device?


----------



## kabooby (4/7/08)

I think your right. The liquid hops also double up as hop schnapps  


But only if your hardcore


----------



## Pumpy (4/7/08)

Doc said:


> No, and by god I've tried.
> 1.2kg I think is my max so far.
> 
> Actually might start the night with a Double IPA :beerbang:
> ...




1.2Kg that is over a $100 of hops  

Pumpy


----------



## Doc (4/7/08)

Pre-hop crisis Pumpy

Doc


----------



## haysie (4/7/08)

RetsamHsam said:


> I brewed a pale ale about 5 months ago which included 160gm of Cascade and 40gm of Amarillo in the last 15 minutes and it was too hoppy.. Tasted like pineapple juice to start with.. It has only just come good last weekend, and as luck would have it the keg blew out on me during the week!!




with those addittions, you could add it too a pims or an advocaate,, anything too hide "pineapple juice" 
what yeast did you use and how bad was this beer? i envisage that 200gm 15 minute :icon_vomit: 
each to their own though and congratulations on emptying a keg.


----------



## RetsamHsam (5/7/08)

haysie said:


> with those addittions, you could add it too a pims or an advocaate,, anything too hide "pineapple juice"
> what yeast did you use and how bad was this beer? i envisage that 200gm 15 minute :icon_vomit:
> each to their own though and congratulations on emptying a keg.



Used WLP007.. It seriously tasted like concentrated, bitter pineapple juice!!! After 5 months it was tops though. Probably could have got the same result in 1 month by using a fraction of the hops i used though. You live and you learn!


----------

